# yuyu



## Malaia

Poco a poco la palabra "yuyu" está tomando terreno y pronto la veremos en los diccionarios. La usamos para cierto grado de temor, miedo, pavor...¿en italiano existe su equivalente? y no me refiero a "paura" o "timore" o "spaventarsi", quiero algo más coloquial.


----------



## NoOrK

Por mi parte, la veo muy española, pero,, así una traducción, podrías decir...*Brividi*..

Un saludo_


----------



## Malaia

Sí...escalofríos...¿tu dirías "yuyu" cuando sientes escalofríos? ummmmm....veamos qué opinan los italianos.


----------



## Enzo Tropical

Colloquialmente,soprattutto al sud si usa "prendere un colpo" es:
"non ti ho sentito entrare, mi hai fatto prendere un colpo!".


----------



## Joan bolets

Enzo Tropical said:


> Colloquialmente,soprattutto al sud si usa "prendere un colpo" es:
> "non ti ho sentito entrare, mi hai fatto prendere un colpo!".



In siciliano diciamo 'Mi scantai' !

oppure 'Mi spagnai' (interessante, ma in siciliano 'spagnarsi' significa spaventarsi...sarebbe interessante conoscerne l'etimologia'...)



Malaia said:


> Poco a poco la palabra "yuyu" está tomando terreno y pronto la veremos en los diccionarios. La usamos para cierto grado de temor, miedo, pavor...¿en italiano existe su equivalente? y no me refiero a "paura" o "timore" o "spaventarsi", quiero algo más coloquial.



Podrías dar un ejemplo?


----------



## NoOrK

Malaia said:


> Sí...escalofríos...¿tu dirías "yuyu" cuando sientes escalofríos? ummmmm....veamos qué opinan los italianos.



Verás Malaia, yo soy de Bolzano, aunque por las "normas del foro", tuve que ponerme que era Catalán. Te asseguro que allí, cuando algo te da miedo:

Ej: "¿Practicas Parkour?" "No que va, eso me da mucho yuyu"
"Fai Parkour?" "Nemmeno pensarci, mi fa venire brividi"

Ciao.


----------



## Enzo Tropical

Al massimo della colloquialitá, diciamo pure al confine con la volgaritá,  é pan-italiano e molto in uso il "cagarsi sotto" (nord) , e "cacarsi sotto" (sud), edulcorato nella versione "farsela sotto".
Es: " potevi avvertire prima di entrare, mi hai fatto cagare sotto"

Naturalmente la stessa frase si usa anche in contesti diversi.

Per Bolets: 

Iu pensu ca rintra catanisi i catalanu.... 'ccu n'autru tannicchia fa cuntu 'ca ti ittáru fora....


----------



## Malaia

¿Un ejemplo de "yuyu"?...me acuerdo de una peli "scary movie 1" donde el personaje de la "manita buena" que era todo hueso quería sujetar  a otro personaje que estaba por caerse de una ventana o algo así. Éste se negó a tomarle la mano porque le daba "yuyu" y nosotros lo interpretamos como "asco" porque es que daba asco. Otro modo de decirlo es cuando te da cierta verguenza (tengo los dos puntitos rotos..scusate) de tener miedo. Que se tengan escalofríos o no bien depende de la persona.


----------



## Neuromante

¿No es *fifa*? O una palabra un poquito más fuerte.


----------



## Malaia

Neuromante said:


> ¿No es *fifa*? O una palabra un poquito más fuerte.


¿Fifa?...¿eso no es algo del fútbol?.....va  a ser que no.


----------



## Neuromante

La he buscado:
*Fifa*: Mieditis/ *aveva fifa*: Le entró el tembleque o canguelo.

Pues va a ser que sí

Pd. Quella dal calcio è FIFA con delle maiuscule


----------



## Joan bolets

Estoy de acuerdo de que se trate de una buena aproximación a 'yuyu'. 

*Avere fifa *o *essere un fifone* son coloquiales, sin nada más. 

'Vuoi provare a guidare la macchina in autostrada?' ' No, *ho fifa (della macchina/di guidare in autostrada...)*. 

Pero creo que 'mi spavento/ mi spaventa' sería más común...


----------



## Malaia

Ok...digamos entonces como si digéramos "yuyu":  "non lo faccio perché mi la da fifa" Seria correcta escribirla así?


----------



## Silvia10975

_Non lo faccio perché ho fifa_... (como tener miedo), _fifa_ es sinónimo de _paura_, miedo, pero coloquial. "Che fifa!" "che paura!" "Que miedo!"


----------



## Joan bolets

Malaia said:


> Ok...digamos entonces como si digéramos "yuyu":  "non lo faccio perché mi la da mi fa/da fifa" Seria correcta escribirla así?



Io non direi così... io la parola fifa la sento poco, è un pò 'infantile' se vogliamo... 'fifone' magari si sente più spesso...

'non lo faccio perchè me la faccio sotto/ perchè ho (mi fa) paura/ perchè sono un fifone/ perchè mi spaventa'...

Más o meno estos...


----------



## Malaia

Joan bolets said:


> Io non direi così... io la parola fifa la sento poco, è un pò 'infantile' se vogliamo... 'fifone' magari si sente più spesso...
> 
> 'non lo faccio perchè me la faccio sotto/ perchè ho (mi fa) paura/ perchè sono un fifone/ perchè mi spaventa'...
> 
> Más o meno estos...


 Mi resto con "ho fifa" in senso infantile perché in realtá "yuyu" sembra infantile in bocca di chi la dice.
GRAZIE!!


----------

